# Poupetta Birthday pictures.....



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

No, that's not Poupetta:blink:


Well, here is Poupetta:aktion033:









P......Poupetta means puppy in Italian:wub:

O......Oh, but puppy she is no more:wub2:

U......Unbelievable how time went by:smilie_tischkante:

P......Pretty little baby is a young girl now:tender:

E......Ever never knew how much joy she would bring to me:cloud9:+:yahoo: 

T......TEN SHE IS TODAY:good post - perfect

T......TWENTY I hope she will be :happy dance:

A......And today is her special day:heart:


To my precious Poupetta Happy Birthday:drinkup:Mazal Tov







*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What glorious pictures of a fantastic little Poupetta's birthday bash! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet Poupetta...It seems it is a national celebration for you today. It looks like you had a great party...your Mommy sure knows how to throw a birthday bash.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer: well little Poupetta, your one spoiled baby:wub: HAPPY BIRTHDAY precious girl:wub: auntie hopes you are having a wonderful birthday with mommy and your sister's:wub:
Sammy great pictures, your such a pretty woman


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy double digits! Love your pictures--looks like a fun party!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Poupette. Poupe you look so sweet and colorful in your little tiara. I love the way mommy puts color feathers in your hair, you are such a little cutie.

Happy the greatest of days little one. 

Sammy I love the pix. I always love pix of your beautiful little girls.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet one ❤


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very adorable, Sammy! Love the little hats..:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday sweetie pie!_


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

More pictures coming up, :ThankYou:for all the well wishers




*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful puppy girl!! 
My love to all of you.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet angel, may you have many more happy healthy years 

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 10th Birthday Poupetta

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Poupetta! Hope you had a great day with mommy and your sisters! :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, so cool! Happy 10th Birthday Poupetta! Looks like you had a great celebration outdoors in some nice weather! Hugs and kisses to you sweetie!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday🎉 great pictures😃


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday to sweet Poupetta from Lisi & Kitzi. She has grown up into a real young lady already. I remember when you got her---so sweet.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY POUPETTA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, happy Birthday to you, happy Birthday, sweet Poupetta - happy Birthday to you! 

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück, zum Geburtstag viel Glück, zum Geburtstag - zum Geburtstag - zum Geburtstag viel Glück! 

:Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck::Good luck:

Sending you lots of birthday wishes also in german, my sweet Poupetta! I'm sure you, your cute siblings and your dear mommy had a fabulous day! 
Ullana & Vanessa bark such a pwity they weren't able to join your fun paw pawrty! artytime:



Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Poupetta!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a special Birthday party...Happy Birthday Sweet Pea!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Sammy! I don't know how I missed this anyhow better late than never!!!

Happy Belated Birthday Poupetta! Hope your birthday was Grand!!!!


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Those pics made me smile. You can tell how much you love them.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I promised some more pictures and I'll keep my promise, I am having a temporary problem with my computer loading pictures......but will get there, I wonder if I could load directly from my iPad, does anyone know? I am very computer challenged ~_~




.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*Added more pictures....*

Ok, so here are the pictures I promised.....

After the birthday, we went to the Yacht Club, here are the pictures...



















[/URL]




Withe the Birthday Queen Poupetta



With Little Girl



With all the bunch of wealth


And what a wealth





.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like a perfect day Sammy, I think they are loving the drive and view.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What cuties, looks like the yacht club was a lot of fun.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wowza, that looks like a fun and perfect day out!!! :chili:
Love the photos and the curious views of your babies through the car window! 

The yacht club looks very nice and seems like a perfect place to visit! :thumbsup:

My fav pic is the one with you holding all your three Sweethearts on your arm, you should frame it! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, we walk by the boats almost every day since it's down our street, 
maybe someone will invite us inside their boat for lunch :HistericalSmiley:







.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Loved all the pictures. Especially the one where you have your hands full


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Loved all the pictures. Especially the one where you have your hands full




I wouldn't mind having my hands even......fuller, if you know what I mean:HistericalSmiley::wacko1:






.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, POUPETTA:cheer: Sorry I missed this post about the big day. Only on here sporadically lately. Looks like the four of you had a great time.:chili::chili:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos, it looks like the best party. Happy Birthday Poupette!!!!!!!


----------

